# The purist cringe.



## vincev (May 23, 2012)

I should not put this on the Cabe .It should be on Rat Rod . It might stir a few purist into a fit.I didnt ruin a collectable bike.Its an old Montgomery Wards bike with a Sachs Komet super hub.lol


----------



## jpromo (May 23, 2012)

Somebody, 50 years from now, will be upset when they can't find any information on their all original fresh find.


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2012)

Simply...awesome!


----------



## OldRider (May 23, 2012)

I love those ramshorn bars!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 23, 2012)

I like it!  Does the springer work, and if so, how did you make it?


----------



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

I noticed those exhaust pipes, I fear that having them on the gas tank may not be the safest location. How many smiles per gallon do you git?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2012)

vincev said:


> I should not put this on the Cabe .It should be on Rat Rod . It might stir a few purist into a fit.I didnt ruin a collectable bike.Its an old Montgomery Wards bike with a Sachs Komet super hub.lol




well, if that upsets them, we'd better not show them what I did to a prewar Huffman...wait, everyone's already seen this one!


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

*Im Diggin the "Rat" Bikes!*

Ask CMAN why he tossed me off of RRB.


----------



## Boris (May 23, 2012)

You're blocking the geraniums. Move the bike.


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

I think those are Hibicus.


----------



## vincev (May 23, 2012)

I stole the exhaust pipe idea from J C Higgins.Geraniums are being blocked by that classic bike in my picture.The headlight mount is an old bottle opener with an animal head.Springer does work,made from car leaf spring.


----------



## Boris (May 23, 2012)

I just replaced an old kitchen faucet. Just send me some postage and it's yours.


----------



## vincev (May 23, 2012)

See,there you go ruining my serious thread!By the way is it a Moen faucet??


----------



## OldRider (May 23, 2012)

Vince, I think he said it was a Kohler......


----------



## bikewhorder (May 23, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> well, if that upsets them, we'd better not show them what I did to a prewar Huffman...wait, everyone's already seen this one!




I never saw that one, what exactly is going on there?


----------



## Boris (May 23, 2012)

vincev said:


> See,there you go ruining my serious thread!By the way is it a Moen faucet??




You mean by getting in the way of the fist fight that you're trying to start? And besides, the faucet is topic related, I just thought that you might need it for your bike. Now, I've had this faucet for nigh onto 25 years which is how long I lived in the house it was in. Who knows how long it had been there before that. Probably not too long, because it looks kind of modern. By modern, I mean by old guy standards. Anyhow, I'm renting out the the house now. Nice couple, but I'm having a little trouble getting them to keep up with the yardwork. Well Vince, last week I get a phone call from Brian, he's one of the tenants, a geologist. The other tenants name is Sarah, she's a nurse midwife. So anyway, Brian says to me, "Dave", he says, "We got a little problem with the kitchen faucet, it's spraying all over the place". He goes on to say that he had to remove the sprayer, and it's now workable, but by no means a permanent fix. Well, I gotta tell ya Vince, I was busy that day, and had plans for the next day as well, so figuring that it wasn't an emergency I asked Brian if maybe it would be alright If I stopped by the day after tomorrow. He thought about it for a moment, then said, "Well, I guess that will be alright." "Good", I said, and hung up the phone. Well sir, two nights come and go and now it's time to take care of that broken faucet, so I set out for Home Depot. Not seeing the faucet problem first hand and wanting to be prepared when I got to my rental, I decided to buy a sprayer ($4.95), because hopefully it would be a cheap fix. But, just in case the old faucet was actually broken, I thought it would be wise to also buy a nice looking, moderately priced American Standard faucet as well ($59). I had been warned that Glacier Bay, Home Depots house brand was not to be trusted. I heeded that warning. I paid for the items, left the store and had an uneventful half hour drive to the rental (my old house). I knocked on the door with my tools and purchases in hand. Brian wasn't there, but Sarah let me in and we had a nice little chat in the living room. I won't bore you with the details of the conversation. Then, it was on to the kitchen to take care of the problem faucet. It was apparent quite quickly that the old faucet would have to be replaced, so I cleared out everything from under the sink, turned the water off and went to work replacing the faucet. The whole thing took maybe 5 minutes and was probably the easiest job I've ever tackled. When the whole thing was over, I glanced down at the old faucet in my hand and read the letters M-O-E-N. So, in answer to your question, Yes, the faucet is indeed a MOEN. The unused sprayer was returned the same day for a full refund.


----------



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Ask CMAN why he tossed me off of RRB.




I left of my own accord. Still browse occassionaly but have no interest in posting there again.


----------



## vincev (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Dave for the incite full, serious response but I think a simple yes or no would have been sufficient.Out of respect i read your complete response and still think a simple yes or no as to the brand would have been fine.By the way thanks for wasting 2 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

MOEN? This friggin thread is beginning to make me MOAN.



vincev said:


> Thanks Dave for the incite full, serious response but I think a simple yes or no would have been sufficient.Out of respect i read your complete response and still think a simple yes or no as to the brand would have been fine.By the way thanks for wasting 2 minutes of my life I'll never get back.




You're crying about 2 minutes of something which has debatable worth LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2012)

vincev said:


> Thanks Dave for the incite full, serious response but I think a simple yes or no would have been sufficient.Out of respect i read your complete response and still think a simple yes or no as to the brand would have been fine.By the way thanks for wasting 2 minutes of my life I'll never get back.




Not to disrespect the faucet discussion, but I think you guys are taking it way too seriously, I mean really a Moen faucet is nearly as good as a Kohler, and in some instances can be mistaken by the uninitiated, and Dave was just trying to be informative. Sometimes I think Dave may just be trying to reach out to regular people and may even be trying to form bonds of friendship and you're battering him up like last Fridays fish sticks!
Dave, don't listen to them, I enjoyed the story about the faucet, how can we be expected to take a bike like this seriously anyway, Really!

Oh, and who was it asking about my bike? It's my concept of what it would have looked like if Huffman had contracted with Rube Goldberg to design the Streamline-Twin-Flex. As the rear suspension moves it pulls the cable over the nylon pulley then over the aluminum pulley which is connected to two other cables that are connected to the wing shaped aluminum plate which is connected to the springs which are precisely calibrated to the weight of the rider to offer the proper amount of resistance to give the bike the ride of a 1974 Coupe DeVille with bad Shocks. The front fork is also designed to operate by using the leverage of the dropout/fulcrum to pull the cable which again is connected to the large aluminum pulley, which again has two other cables going to the triangular attach point of the springs, which are again precisely calibrated to the weight of the rider to offer the proper amount of resistance so the front end also has the feel of riding in a 1974 Coupe DeVille with bad shocks.
Notice just how many springs were required to hold up said rider! But please don't tease him, he's a bit sensitive about weighing so much...


----------



## jpromo (May 24, 2012)

..........Price Pfister.


----------



## Uniblab (May 24, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> SNIP...to give the bike the ride of a 1974 Coupe DeVille with bad Shocks.




Back  in the early 80's I took the shocks off a badly rusted '74 Caddy I had  nicknamed the Poop DeVille and drove it around town to the consternation  of the locals. Me and a farmer buddy decided to take it off road and  trashed it in the fields. Wish I had video of it as it was hilarious  fun.

Regardless, nothing until the last 5 years or so can compare with the ride of a Torsion-Level Packard.



jpromo said:


> ..........Price Pfister.




No one wants to hear what you do behind closed doors, thank you.


----------



## kngtmat (May 24, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Ask CMAN why he tossed me off of RRB.




I wondered why your name hasn't been on there after I was posting in an old thread of yours.



Those are all too dang awesome, I like all original but some people just like me can't afford the original part just the junk newer bikes and sometimes not even them when paople want too much for them.


----------



## mre straightbar (May 24, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Back  in the early 80's I took the shocks off a badly rusted '74 Caddy I had  nicknamed the Poop DeVille and drove it around town to the consternation  of the locals. Me and a farmer buddy decided to take it off road and  trashed it in the fields. Wish I had video of it as it was hilarious  fun.
> 
> Regardless, nothing until the last 5 years or so can compare with the ride of a Torsion-Level Packard.
> 
> ...



price pfister
haahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhaha
that was a good one


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2012)

Your correct Fleetwood.I almost forgot Dave is one of those uppity Portlanders and he's trying to teach us common folk about his faucet.I owe Dave an apology for wasting 2 minutes of my life with his rambling,educational story.I'm sorry Dave and thanks Dave for wasting another minute of my life writing this apology.


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2012)

Don't make me tell you another story, Vince.


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2012)

...Moen (moan) is what I do every time Dave pops up................. Kidding, he's actually been behaving himself.......hate to admit it, but I miss the old obby-noxious Dave.......


----------



## Uniblab (May 24, 2012)

bricycle said:


> .......hate to admit it, but I miss the old obby-noxious Dave.......




Get your sights aligned.


----------



## danny7147 (May 24, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> You mean by getting in the way of the fist fight that you're trying to start? And besides, the faucet is topic related, I just thought that you might need it for your bike. Now, I've had this faucet for nigh onto 25 years which is how long I lived in the house it was in. Who knows how long it had been there before that. Probably not too long, because it looks kind of modern. By modern, I mean by old guy standards. Anyhow, I'm renting out the the house now. Nice couple, but I'm having a little trouble getting them to keep up with the yardwork. Well Vince, last week I get a phone call from Brian, he's one of the tenants, a geologist. The other tenants name is Sarah, she's a nurse midwife. So anyway, Brian says to me, "Dave", he says, "We got a little problem with the kitchen faucet, it's spraying all over the place". He goes on to say that he had to remove the sprayer, and it's now workable, but by no means a permanent fix. Well, I gotta tell ya Vince, I was busy that day, and had plans for the next day as well, so figuring that it wasn't an emergency I asked Brian if maybe it would be alright If I stopped by the day after tomorrow. He thought about it for a moment, then said, "Well, I guess that will be alright." "Good", I said, and hung up the phone. Well sir, two nights come and go and now it's time to take care of that broken faucet, so I set out for Home Depot. Not seeing the faucet problem first hand and wanting to be prepared when I got to my rental, I decided to buy a sprayer ($4.95), because hopefully it would be a cheap fix. But, just in case the old faucet was actually broken, I thought it would be wise to also buy a nice looking, moderately priced American Standard faucet as well ($59). I had been warned that Glacier Bay, Home Depots house brand was not to be trusted. I heeded that warning. I paid for the items, left the store and had an uneventful half hour drive to the rental (my old house). I knocked on the door with my tools and purchases in hand. Brian wasn't there, but Sarah let me in and we had a nice little chat in the living room. I won't bore you with the details of the conversation. Then, it was on to the kitchen to take care of the problem faucet. It was apparent quite quickly that the old faucet would have to be replaced, so I cleared out everything from under the sink, turned the water off and went to work replacing the faucet. The whole thing took maybe 5 minutes and was probably the easiest job I've ever tackled. When the whole thing was over, I glanced down at the old faucet in my hand and read the letters M-O-E-N. So, in answer to your question, Yes, the faucet is indeed a MOEN. The unused sprayer was returned the same day for a full refund.




I don't actually have anything to say in response to the above quote, but I thought that it caused such a stir the first time around that I'd rekindle it again


----------



## Wcben (May 24, 2012)

isn't that why there's a section called "customs" on here?   I LIKE IT!


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2012)

magicrat,tell us the story about RRB brfore Dave tells us another story about his plumbing.


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2012)

vincev said:


> magicrat,tell us the story about RRB brfore Dave tells us another story about his plumbing.




Yes, please do....


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2012)

Yes, we want a story!


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes, we want a story!




And make it juicy.....


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2012)

vincev said:


> magicrat,tell us the story about RRB brfore Dave tells us another story about his plumbing.




Don't get me started on plumbing...


----------



## MagicRat (May 24, 2012)

Ask CMan and Steve over at RRB first.

Than I'll tell yas the truth of how it really went down.


----------



## chitown (May 24, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Than I'll tell yas the truth of how it really went down.




I'm guessing it doesn't involve plumbing, but involves *"stuff"* found inside certain kind of plumbing... like say... discharge or drain pipes.


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 24, 2012)

Momma says "if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all"

but to participate in this thread... 

how about some skirt guards and a goofy light on an otherwise nice x-53...


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2012)

I don't have any problem with the ratrod site at all, and browse there daily, but the CABE is home to me, it just feels just more comfortable.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2012)

Wcben said:


> isn't that why there's a section called "customs" on here?   I LIKE IT!




Keeping the "Custom" guys in the "Custom" forum, is like keeping the Schwinn guys in the Schwinn section! for some reason those guys seem to post in the Schwinn section and just for good measure, because they don't want us non-Schwinn guys to miss any amazing Schwinn-ness, they post them all over the rest of the site too!


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2012)

Schwinn guys,fleetwood has slapped ya in the face with his glove.Do I see a verbal duel? Maybe I'll get the popcorn ready..lol


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 24, 2012)

I could strike his limp-wristed glove slap back, but it would be a crushing, fatal, pure steel blow that would devastate him and he surely doesn't want that.


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 24, 2012)




----------



## MagicRat (May 25, 2012)

Iiiiiiiits Showtime!

Im diggin' the bikes.

Hey lob',Is that a '58 Caddy Hearse back there?


----------



## MagicRat (May 26, 2012)

Tell semen (Cman) on RRB

Im The Man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooelrbOluFU

With his self important roll on there.


----------



## bits n pieces (May 26, 2012)

*Hey Vince.*

Where can i see more photos of your huffman? That thing oozes awesome. Does the rear suspension work or is it all just looks? As for restoring every single bike,  Why have what everyone else has? If you dont add your own flavor to the soup, you will never know how good it can be. If it needs work, make it your own. They can always be restored later.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 26, 2012)

actually the Huffman is mine, here's the video I made of the bike in action.

[video=youtube_share;NuUbobmS5Bs]http://youtu.be/NuUbobmS5Bs[/video]


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2012)

Scott-
Great engineering! Are you happy with the way it rides? What would you do differently, if anything?


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 26, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Iiiiiiiits Showtime!
> 
> Im diggin' the bikes.
> 
> Hey lob',Is that a '58 Caddy Hearse back there?




got the 58 caddy part right - its just a sedan deville. original paint. 





purist cringe factor "when are you going to paint it?"

"not while im still alive"


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 26, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Scott-
> Great engineering! Are you happy with the way it rides? What would you do differently, if anything?




I am very happy with the way it rides. there are a few things I would do different, adding a stop to the front and rear suspension so that they wouldn't let the suspension wouldn't tippy toe the bike when no one was on it. another regret was that when we finalized the design we couldn't get the rear suspension plates strong enough and still fit the tank. I was thinking about a retrofit using a modern mountain bike rear suspension fork in place of all the springs, pulleys and aluminum parts. it would be much cleaner looking and the tank would fit, but how could I live without all the spinning stuff?


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2012)

Bits,I wish it were mine! Love it.


----------

